# Aroma Installer?



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Think we can use Aroma Installer with our DX? I recently flashed a ROM on my neighbor's EVO that had it and it was flipping magical. Really.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1461712

It also states by using Aroma it should automatically load touch drivers as long as the recovery kernel supports it - being as our CWM is loaded post-kernel I would assume ours would? So we could also get touch recovery going? If nothing else it is stated you can use standard CWM controls as well to navigate Aroma.

Really, its awesome. It lets you choose the full install process, went through my buddy's EVO, let you choose which bloat, which non-bloat to load, which themes, which kernel/governors/etc. all on the initial install. Super, super nice. Obviously we can't choose kernels but it could allow us to set native govs/etc. upon install along with lots of other stuff.


----------



## iluvamk (Jul 23, 2011)

Downloaded and unzipped. Seems like nothing to install. U have any luck


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

iluvamk said:


> Downloaded and unzipped. Seems like nothing to install. U have any luck


I haven't had a chance to fool with it yet. More just curious if it would work with our device

Sent from my Wiz Wiz MIUI!


----------

